# New soap - Spruce in snow storm



## renata (Oct 25, 2013)

I used FO called Frosted Tree and used green&white color combo. I tried to create a green spruce and it looks like I discovered new technique  Since it's a strange looking spruce, I called it Spruce in snow storm :mrgreen:


----------



## judymoody (Oct 25, 2013)

I love it!!!! You are so creative.  I'm now inspired to make some soap!


----------



## Saswede (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, Renata - it's lovely!  


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lsg (Oct 25, 2013)

Great looing soap.  I bet it smells fantastic.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 25, 2013)

lovely! and very creative


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 25, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## Ancel (Oct 25, 2013)

Ooh, that looks beautiful! It sounds gorgeous too


----------



## renata (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you all so much! The spruce design was my boyfriend's idea 

About the smell...I'm not so sure. All these fresh, green FO's remind me at toilet cleaner )


----------



## osso (Oct 26, 2013)

I love the design, it's awesome!


----------



## savonierre (Oct 26, 2013)

you rocked that !!!  Love the design..


----------



## JaimeM (Oct 26, 2013)

How cool is that?! Love the tree!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 27, 2013)

Beautiful and creative! I think Spruce in snow storm is a perfect name. :grin:


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 27, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## renata (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you soooo much!

Hazel, I agree! That poor spruce has to deal with a lot of wind in there  lol


----------



## ourwolfden (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow, that turned out amazing!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 28, 2013)

WOW!  That is really cool!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow, very cool looking.  I like the name too.


----------



## Neve (Oct 28, 2013)

Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## neeners (Oct 28, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  so artistic!!


----------

